# cannot scroll down



## yannb (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know exactly how to describe this : 
From time to time all the programs in my laptop get the same disturbance : if I want to scroll down, the pages go back to the top by themselves and I have to fight the scroll bar to view the bottom part s. On search bars the flickering thing that tells you where you're typing goes back to the beginning of the phrase, and on the desktop if i want to click an icon only the first icon on the topper right-hand corner gets to be chosed. 
The whole thing feels like there's a gravity force pulling the computer upwards..
When I run ad-ware and a-vast it doesn't fix anything, nore restarting the computer. I ran "registry mechanic", a half-free software and it seemed to fix it for the time being, but does anyone know what this malediction is?
Good day and thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is the problem with a mouse or touchpad. If touchpad, see if you still have the problem with a mouse. 

Have you checked with the manufacturers webside to see if there are any possible updates to your touchpad?


----------



## yannb (Nov 24, 2007)

sobeit thks for the reply i'll try these options


----------



## yannb (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm using a laptop, Dell Inspiron.
I updated the touchpad.
I connected a mouse.
The problem is still on : the thing is I can move down on the page, but it goes back immediately to the top. It happens on internet pages, on the desktop, on the Media Player, everywhere..in a way that I cannot see the whole page or chose options that are not the first on the top left of the computer.
Any other suggestions? I'm stuck..Should I go see a doctor?


----------



## RythmnFlow (Jan 8, 2008)

I got the same problem as you! It's not the mouse or the keypad. Can someone help please?


----------



## yannb (Nov 24, 2007)

hey R&F
I heard of one more case of that THING :

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/questio...7155052AANdJDL&show=7#profile-info-w6Ug2G8Zaa

No real solution has come up..but :
I was suggested to format the computer - big thing it sounds, haven't tried it as i'm using another lap for now.
good luck and would love to hear if something helped
cheers


----------



## RythmnFlow (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks yannb. Anyway i realised it might be a problem with accidently pressing something wrongly, like accidently changing a setting. Anyway if there's progress, i would reply to this forum, you should too, and good luck with your com. Once again thanks, and have a nice day.


----------



## RythmnFlow (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey YannB, I think i might have found a band-aid solution. Whenever i put a CD into the laptop, the stupid scrolling thing seems to work like normal, maybe you should have a try. Take care and good luck!


----------



## anacrusis (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm having this same problem, on a Lenovo ThinkPad z61 running Win XP SP3. I tried putting in a CD, but that didn't seem to affect it. Once I reboot it goes away, and I haven't figured out what triggers it. My laptop is locked down (work laptop), so I don't think it's anything that I changed since I don't have administrative rights.

If anyone finds a solution a little less extreme than reformatting the whole thing, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## yannb (Nov 24, 2007)

It turns out that formatting isn't the solution either : just did that a month ago and after some time the THING came back..
Could it be smthing to do with the machine's age? mine's about 5-6..


----------



## RythmnFlow (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys, mine doesnt spaz anymore, it works fine when i use a mouse. I'm sorry i can't do much to help you guys, I know how frustrating that stupid problem is, and I think yeah age might be the factor, mine's been about a year or two already.


----------



## Rentfrow (Nov 30, 2010)

<SOLVED>
I had the same exact problem on my Lenovo T61. 
On any window that could be scrolled up the window would scroll up.
I solved the problem by taking an alcohol swab and wiped the edges of the laptop TouchPad. It instantly solved my issue. 
What was happening was a little bit of dirt on the TouchPad was triggering screens to scroll up. And note my TouchPad was not filthy. It did have some dust on it but it did not seem to take a lot of dust to trigger this action. 
Another way to determine if your TouchPad is the issue would be to disable it in the Mouse Properties. My laptop has that option and I assume many others do to due to the popularity of this TouchPad on the T61.


----------



## Hydroace (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: cannot scroll down [different solution]*

Ummm... the previous solution didn't work for me - I don't have a touchpad on my desktop. My computer was driving me crazy however, sometimes it wouldn't allow me to scroll down - but only sometimes. Sometimes it would put the things I typed on the screen backwards; in other words, the word 'backwards' would appear on the screen as 'sdrawkcab'. Neat trick. This too was an intermittent problem, and occasionally showed up at the same time the issue of scrolling down reared its ugly head. The final symptom was that whatever I clicked on the desktop would 'activate' the icon at the upper left corner of my desktop. ??? As if I needed to have more complications, once in a great while the icon activated would be the one at the lower right corner of the screen, and I was unable to scroll up (versus not being able to scroll down). Half a day later, I found that my 'Scroll Lock' key was sticking. That same key shares functionality with the 'Insert' key, and between the two, they were driving me crazy. Bottom line - clean the 'Scroll Lock' key, and perhaps the 'Insert' key as well. Go nuts, clean the whole keyboard. Hope this helps.


----------



## ahtt84 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am having a slightly similiar issue. Any of my documents or pictures or files on my computer does not scroll down. It just jumps right back to the top. It scrolls down in a rapid flashing to the botom but when I let go of the mouse it goes right to the top again. When I go to control panel and go to mouse option, to change the speed of the mouse, it just move the cursor to the slow end and stayed there, could not move it again. Only do this for anything on my computer files etc. The internet and web is fine to scroll up and down. Does anyone know how to solve this problem.Thanks I am using widow vista


----------

